

Ask HN: requesting beta testers for the 1st AR fitness game for WATCH - tmrtn
http://turf.ly/apple-watch-beta.html

======
tmrtn
We're sick of crappy Apple Watch apps being rushed out the door too.

It's been hard to find beta testers for the watch due to the lack of
availability and late arrival of the watches.

